# Bedford New Hampshire



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

I receieved a bid packet todayfor site here in North Carolina for snow and it included Bedford New Hampshire. I'm not interested myself but figured one of my brothers here might be ? post here or PM me for details.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

need some views BUMP


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## balky22 (Nov 18, 2007)

*bedford nh*

hey did it describe what property in bedford nh . we aren't to far away from there. who was the bid spec from. thanks for any info.


----------



## primolc (Sep 21, 2009)

*Hello*

How is it going? My shop is located in Bedford, NH and i would definately like some more information! [email protected]


----------



## trycyber (Sep 13, 2006)

Not to far myself ova here in Dublin, if ya need the help.


----------

